# cycle buddies for oct/November????



## laurat2391 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
                      am starting my first round of IVF in October & looking for cycle buddies as this is my first time and not really sure what to expect so would be great to meet others going through the same experiences.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi laura,

The cycle buddies board is the place to go to meet and chat to others that are starting treatment at the same time. If you follow this link then it'll take you to the Oct/Nov thread, there are ladies already chatting there so just jump in and join   CLICK HERE


All the best for treatment
Maz x


----------



## lois4 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, I am new to fertility friends and I am just about to start my monitoring cycle at the ARGC and was wondering if any one was also starting treatment there or had just had treatment and was keen to get in contact and share their experiences. It would also be great to chat and meet other ladies that were just starting their treatment.  I look forward to hearing from you.....


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lois,

There's a whole board dedicated to ARGC patients  CLICK HERE  If you just jump in and start chatting you'll find lots of people attending that clinic for treatment.

All the best
Maz x


----------

